# New Member



## siayiako (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi guys! Im Ariel and I love cats! Hope to get to know you all! ^_^


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome! I love cats too.  Do you have any cats living at home now? Please tell us about them, and share pictures if you like!


----------

